# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك

## محمد درويش

اذا كان اسمك يتكون من ثلاثة حروف: رومنسي و ذكي .. غيور لكن اخلاقه عاليه و جميل الملامح و جذاب 


أربعة حروف: يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره 


خمسة حروف: قوي الشخصيـــة لكنه حنون جدا 


ستة حروف: عنيــــــــد و محب للأخرين 


سبعة حروف: قوي الشخصيه متكامل .. حاد النظره 



ثمانية أو تسعة حروف: غامض بمعنى الكلمة .. لا تعرف شعوره الداخلي




منقول

----------


## توأم الفرح

أربعة حروف: يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره 

اعتقد هذي شخصيتي ..

يسلموا ع الموضوع الحلو والخفيف ..

دمت بود وسلام ..

اختك

توم

----------


## بحر الشوق

اذا كان اسمك يتكون من ثلاثة حروف: رومنسي و ذكي .. غيور لكن اخلاقه عاليه و جميل الملامح و جذاب 

يسلمو اخ محمد على النقل الجميل
واللعه يعطيك الصحة والعافية


تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## محمد درويش

مشكورين على المرور 
تحياتي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أربعة حروف: يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره 

يسلمو اخ محمد على النقل الجميل
واللعه يعطيك الصحة والعافية

----------


## القمره

خمسة حروف: قوي الشخصيـــة لكنه حنون جدا 
يسلمو اخوي على الموضوع الحلو ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## حب السماء

السلام 


أربعة حروف: يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره 


شكراً أخي محمد درويش على المشاركة الحلوة  


تسلم يدك 



تحياتي:أختكم حب السماء

----------


## محمد درويش

مشكورين على مروركم

----------


## قطيفي

مشكووور على الموضوع المفيد والقيم

----------


## بيسان

أربعة حروف: يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره 

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## المستجير

خمسة حروف: قوي الشخصيـــة لكنه حنون جدا 

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
الاخ سعيد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اتوقع ان المقصود بعدد الحروف هى حروف الاسم الحقيقى وليس المستعار وهذا الذى يظهر لى ان الاخوه قد فهموه 
تسلم يدينك على نقل المعلومه الطيبه 
ولكن انت كم عدد حروف اسمك 
والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## محمد درويش

اخي المستجير انا محمد درويش مو سعيد درويش 
   ومشكور على المرور 
 تحياتي 
محمد درويش

----------


## My tears

> خمسة حروف: قوي الشخصيـــة لكنه حنون جدا



ربي يعطيك العافيه .. وما ننحرم من مواضيعك .. 
شكراً لك .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

خمسة حروف: قوي الشخصيـــة لكنه حنون جدا

----------


## محمد درويش

مشكورين على المرور
 تحياتي 
محمد درويش

----------


## moon777

أربعة حروف: يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره 

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي 

تحياتي

----------


## محمد درويش

شكرا على المرور
 تحياتي

----------


## عنقود المحبة

السلام....

مشكور اخي محمد على الموضوع

تحياتي  ;)

----------


## محمد درويش

شكرا على مرورك
 تحياتي 
محمد درويش

----------


## dahm

اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك








ا لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة



اذا كان اسمك يتكون من؟؟؟؟

ثلاث حروف يعني: رومنسي و ذكي.. غيور لكن اخلاقة عالية وجميل الملامح و جذاب


اربعة احرف يعني: يصعب السيطرة عليه.. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق فياختيارة


خمسة احرف يعني: قوي الشخصية لكنة حنون


ستة احرفيعني: عنيد ومحب للاخرين


سبعة احرف يعني: قوي الشخصية ومتكامل .. حادالنظرة


ثمانية او تسعة احرف يعني: غامض بمعنى كلمة.. لا تعرف شعورها الداخلي




واااااااااااااااااااااو عدد حروفي كــول في كـــول وصحيح أنا كــذا 

يعني صحيح كلام أمي <<<هههههه :wink:  
تحياتي 
dahm

----------


## fog223

احسنت

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

الله يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي

*حلو مرة مشكور اخوي على الموضوع* 
*والله يعطيك العافية*


*اختك: دلوعت حبيبتي*

----------


## dahm

fog223
هلا بك اخوي ومشكور

----------


## dahm

عاشقه الامام علي
الله يعافيك اختي ومشكوره عالمرور
تحياتي

----------


## dahm

اختي دلوعت حبيبتي
لا شكر على واجب 
ومشكورة على المرور الرائع والله يعافيك 
لك مني اجمل واصدق التحية
اخوك 
dahm

----------


## جنة الحسين (ع)

سلام ..

مشكور أخوووي على الموضوع ..

يعطيك العافية ..

تحياتي القلبية ..

جنة الحسين (ع)

----------


## hope

مشكووور

تسلم داحم على الطرح

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

مشكور على المعلومات

----------


## malaak

مشكور على الموضوع

----------


## سعيد درويش

اربعة احرف يعني: يصعب السيطرة عليه.. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق فياختيارة

تسلم أخي Dham على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## Princess

*يسلموووووووووو مره حلو*
*هههههههههه مو لأنه عجبني الكلام عن حرفي*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

خمسة احرف يعني: قوي الشخصية لكنة حنون
صحيح اني قوية شخصينة واحب العناد لاكني حنونة 
يسلمووووووووو ع الموضوهع
تحيااااااتي

----------


## Love Rafael

ثلاث حروف يعني: رومنسي و ذكي.. غيور لكن اخلاقة عالية وجميل الملامح و جذاب
مشكور اخوي (dahm)
يعطيك الف عافية عى الموضوع الحلو
ربنا لا يحرمنا منك يارب

----------


## روح تائبهـ

انا خمسة احرف يعني تحب تحش وتغش وتنخمد واجد  :cool: 
يسلمو على التحليل ....
...تــحــيــاتــيـ...

----------


## بريط

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل
انا اسمي 4 احرف
تحياتي لك
بريط

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووووووووووووووووو خيو
اربعة احرف يعني: يصعب السيطرة عليه.. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق فياختيارة
افاااااااااااااا لا ما اوافق >>>>>>>>>>>>خطبه اهي ماتوافق خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
بصراحه ولاشي ينطبق غير الذوق في الاختيار >>>>>>>>>>>تختار اللي تبي وتترك الباقي
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووووووووووووووو*

----------


## sweet moon

يعطيك ألف عافية
لاعدمناك

----------


## فسحة امل

ثلاث حروف يعني: رومنسي و ذكي.. غيور لكن اخلاقة عالية وجميل الملامح و جذاب
        يعطيك الف  عافيه عللى الموضوع الجميل

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

اربعة احرف يعني: يصعب السيطرة عليه.. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق فياختيارة
يسلموااا

----------


## ساريه

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع 

                      ســـــــــــــــاريه

----------


## أنوار العاشقين

_سلام مشكور ع الموضوع الرائع_ 
_خمسة احرف يعني: قوي الشخصية لكنة حنون_

----------


## أخت القمر

اربعة احرف يعني: يصعب السيطرة عليه.. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختيارة

  فديتني حلو الكلام يسلمو

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*يسلموووووووووو على المعلومات الكشخيااات*



*دمتــ بود*

----------


## دموع طفلة

اربعة احرف يعني: يصعب السيطرة عليه.. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختيارة

يسلموو اخوي dahm ع الموضووع 
والله يعطيك العافية 
دموع طفلة

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

*أربعة أحرف يعني:يصعب السيطرة عليه.. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختيارة*
*خمسة أحرف يعني:قوي الشخصية لكنه حنوووووووووون>>خخخ*
*مشكور أخوي على الطرح*
*ولاعدمنا الله من جديدك*
*تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااتي*
*ملكـــــ الإحساس ـــــة
*

----------


## أمل الظهور

> ثلاث حروف يعني: رومنسي و ذكي.. غيور لكن اخلاقة عالية وجميل الملامح و جذاب






*اممـ مدري اللي يعرفوني يحكموا* 


*يسلمووو على الموضوع*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

يسلمووو علموضوع الحلوووو

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكوور اختي
ع الموضووع الرووعة 
صحيح الكلام

----------


## روح الحياة

*ثلاث حروف يعني: رومنسي و ذكي.. غيور لكن اخلاقة عالية وجميل الملامح و جذاب*
*جميييل*
*مشكوووور اخوي dahm
**
*

----------


## حور الجنان

تسلم خيي على الموضوع الحلوووووو

----------


## حنين الجروح

خمسة احرف يعني: قوي الشخصية لكنة حنون
صحيح اني حنونه بس مو قويه الشخصية 
يسلمووو ع الموضوع الحلووووو
تحياااااتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اربعة احرف يعني: يصعب السيطرة عليه.. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختيارة

يسلمو على الطررح

----------


## تحت رحمت ربي

سلام
مشكور على الموضوع
اربعة احرف يعني: يصعب السيطرة عليه.. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق فياختيارة
حفظك المولى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ثلاث حروف يعني: رومنسي و ذكي.. غيور لكن اخلاقة عالية وجميل الملامح و جذاب
هذي اني


اربعة احرف يعني: يصعب السيطرة عليه.. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق فياختيارة
وهذي بت اختي

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

مشكووور اخوي (dahm) ..خمسة احرف يعني: قوي الشخصية لكنة حنون
...............
لا تحرمنا من طلتك دوما

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اربعة احرف يعني: يصعب السيطرة عليه.. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق فياختيارة

بت اختي

----------


## وعود

*اربعة احرف يعني: يصعب السيطرة عليه.. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق فياختيارة
يعطيك العافية ..*

----------


## العيون الحزينة

اربعة احرف يعني: يصعب السيطرة عليه.. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق فياختيارة

مشكورررررررررررر اخي على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

سبعة احرف يعني: قوي الشخصية ومتكامل .. حادالنظرة

----------


## ورده محمديه

اصبح لكل أمر في الانسان دلالاته مثل لون العينين ولون الشعر وطول 
القامة ومقاس القدم ونوع الصوت والآن نرى أن عدد الأحرف في إسم الإنسان لها دلالة 
على شخصيته... 

إقرأ وقرر لوحدك.. هل هذا 
مطابق للحقيقة!!!

إذا كان إسمك يتكون من ؟؟ 

ثلاثة حروف: 
رومنسي و ذكي .. غيور لكن أخلاقه عاليه و جميل الملامح و جذاب 

أربعة حروف: 
يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في إختياره 

خمسة حروف: 
قوي الشخصية لكنه حنون جداً 

ستة حروف: 
عنيــد و محب للأخرين 

سبعة حروف: 
قوي الشخصيه متكامل .. حاد النظره 

ثمانية أو تسعة حروف: 
غامض بمعنى الكلمة .. لا تعرف شعوره الداخلي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خمسة حروف:* 
*قوي الشخصية لكنه حنون جداً* 

*تسلمي اختي ع الطرح*
*الله لايحرمنا من جديدج*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اربع حروف..*
*يعطيك العافية خيتي وردة...*
*على هذا الموضوع الرااااااااااااااائع والمميز..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اربعة حروف
يسلمووووووو على الموضوع الجميل
يعطيك العافية

----------


## ياجرح

خمسة حروف

قوي الشخصية لكن حنون جدا


كلام جميل

----------


## ورده محمديه

شدى الزهراء 
دمعه على السطور
شمعه الوادي
ياجرح 
منورين لا عدمت هالطله
دمتم بود

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*خمسة حروف:* 
*قوي الشخصية لكنه حنون جداً*  
*تسلمي اختي ع الطرح*
*الله لايحرمنا من جديدج*
*الأمل البعيد*

----------


## Taka

*ستة حروف:* 
*عنيــد و محب للأخرين* 
* ,,,*
*تسلمين اختي*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## صدفة البحر

أربعـــــــة حروووف 
يسلموووووووووووووووا يالغلا على الطرح الموفق
تمنياتي القلبية

----------


## khozam

أربعة حروف: 
يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في إختياره 


يسلموووووووووووووووو

على الطرح الرائع والجميل

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموو غناتي
انا 4 فقط
بس ماني عنيده حيل خخخخخ
تحياتي
حنين الأمل

----------


## عنيده

سته حروف .. 

عنيييييد ومحب للاخرين .. 



هههههههههه يعني انا عنيده .. 


يسلمووو

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكورين جميعا على المرور العطر
لا عدمت هالطله
دمتم بود

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ثلاثه حروف / مشكوررررره قلبي الله يعطيك الي تتمني

----------


## ورده محمديه

_يسلم قلبك_ 
_منوره خيوه دمعه على السطور_
_لا عدمت هالطله الحلوه_
_دمتي بود_

----------

